# Caverun BBQ & Blues



## DaleP (Jun 22, 2006)

This will be contest #2 for us and the dates are June 30th-July 1st. The location is Murray Kentucky.  Its not a sanctioned event 'I dont think" but payouts seem good plus entry fee is only $75. Their website is-Caverunblues.com 
It will be my new 'used' pits first comp with us so we are excited about that.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 22, 2006)

Good luck. I have to wait until the end of Sept. #-o  I will be doing a practice run in Aug.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

*Knock 'em dead, Dale!  And don't forget your camera! *


----------



## DaleP (Jun 29, 2006)

Just now finished sealing all my comp food with my new Foodsaver my Mother in law recently gave me. You can say all you want about Ma in Laws, but mine is OK. I should have bought one of them years ago! All I have to do is load up in the morning and its off to Morehead Kentucky for comp #2. Going to be hot so I packed more beer than usual. Might get thirsty. 

Joker, I still have pics from the last comp that I still havent put on here yet. Got to get to it.


----------



## Finney (Jun 30, 2006)

Good luck Dale.  Give em hell.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 1, 2006)

Take'em to school, Dale.  Good Luck!!


----------



## DaleP (Jul 1, 2006)

We just got home and Im tired but happy. We took 1st in backyard bbq which is anything grilled or smoked. We were paid $500 for that and we got 2nd place for Brisket which paid $300. The ribs and butts we cooked were good but not good enough. The competition was first rate as far as I could tell. One guy let me try his ribs and they were the best I have EVER eaten, and he got 2nd place for them. He did manage to win Grand Champion though and he deserved it. Man his ribs were awesome.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 2, 2006)

Sounds like a good time and congrats on your finishes.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 2, 2006)

A first and a second!  Wow, congrats!!!!! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice finishings to be sure CONGRATS!!!!


----------

